# Saugus, MA--Craigslist listing a male golden



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Someone in Saugus, MA is looking to rehome for their 2-1/2 yr old male golden in case anyone in the New England area is looking for one. 
http://boston.craigslist.org/nos/grd/1016997190.html


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*How Could Someone do THIS??*

SNOOPY- My Dog- A Golden Retriever (Saugus, MA 01906)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reply to: sa[email protected] [?]
Date: 2009-02-01, 9:56PM EST



Hello, 

I have a genuine breed Golden Retriever, 2 & 1/2 Yr. old, neutered, house broken trained, all shots updated, and extremely gentle and well behaved family dog, that I want to give to someone/family that will really love him. Due to my wrok schedule and a year old baby, I'm unable to take care of him, and thus looking for a home for him. 
Please contact me at [email protected] or [email protected] or call and leave message at 617 382 2904, and I'll get back to you at my earliest convenience. 

Regards, 

Zahid 




Location: Saugus, MA 01906 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
PostingID: 1016997190



*D0 YOU THINK IT WOULD HELP TO CONTACT THE GR RESCUE IN MASSACHUSETTS. PLEASE DO. KAREN*


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

I emailed him Yankee's contact info in case he wanted the help of a rescue.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bwoz*

BWOZ

Thanks so much for doing that!!!


----------

